# impact drivers for wheel nuts



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

my electric car wheel nut driver has given up the ghost, so looking at something cordless, probably 18v, so, 

a) what would you recommend and avoid? 

b) i guess you need an appropriate adaptor, so again, what would you guys recommend and avoid?

:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

happy with my milwaukee ...no adaptors needed just 1/2" sockets fit


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

These are good and British.

Kielder KWT-002-03 18V Brushless Cordless Impact Wrench, 1 x 4.0Ah Li-ion TYPE18 Battery https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071V7TKDZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_uH6nBb4H866F3

All you need for lug nuts.

I have a Dewalt but that's way over kill for home use.

Dewalt DCF899HN-XJ Cordless Brushless High Torque Impact Wrench, 18 V, Yellow/Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VXN7SH6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NL6nBbP81ZXC0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> Milwaukee M18 FUEL 1/2 Mid-Torque Impact Wrench (Recommended for Automotive use) - YouTube


Damn you!! That's another tool I've seen now that I know I don't physically need, but I shall think of 100 reasons to justify the purchase to my wife.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i had no justification to get one , but love it well worth owning


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Will you use it a lot?
If not, it might not be worth it as the battery will fail prematurely if not properly cycled. Lithium batteries will fail if stored overcharged and NiMh or NiCad if not fully cycled. All batteries need using regularly to maintain capacity,.
There are 12v corded impact wrenches, for less than £40, that will run from the vehicle battery or auxiliary socket and one of these used in conjunction with a breaker bar/non reversing torque wrench to crack and tighten the buts/bolts would be my choice for occasional use and to keep in the vehicle.
Was your previous wrench mains powered?
I have friends with 3/8 battery impact guns used for lots of general stuff that they also use with a 3/8 to 1/2 adaptor for wheel nuts etc but loosen and fully tighten with a bar and use the gun only to speed up the taking off and putting back on.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

My uncle has the Milwaukee and its excellent for if a garage has oven tighten wheel nuts, also does well on brake calipers, although the large one can sometimes be too big to gain proper access on smaller cars, he also has a really little version and that does pretty well to considering its size. I would like one but they are not so cheap and find it hard to justify when i can borrow it. 

If i use it to put wheel nuts back on i use it on the low torque setting till there home and then do the final tightening by hand. Couldn't think of anything worse than getting a puncture as side of the road when you could change it but you cant get the wheel off


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

It's not the nuts struggle with, it's getting the wheels off. Any tips


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sh1ner said:


> Will you use it a lot?
> If not, it might not be worth it as the battery will fail prematurely if not properly cycled. Lithium batteries will fail if stored overcharged and NiMh or NiCad if not fully cycled. All batteries need using regularly to maintain capacity,.
> There are 12v corded impact wrenches, for less than £40, that will run from the vehicle battery or auxiliary socket and one of these used in conjunction with a breaker bar/non reversing torque wrench to crack and tighten the buts/bolts would be my choice for occasional use and to keep in the vehicle.
> Was your previous wrench mains powered?
> I have friends with 3/8 battery impact guns used for lots of general stuff that they also use with a 3/8 to 1/2 adaptor for wheel nuts etc but loosen and fully tighten with a bar and use the gun only to speed up the taking off and putting back on.


my last one ran off the car battery, so not really convinced about getting another one tbh

suppose i use it enough to warrant having one, won't take anytime to set up if its already charged and ready to go, might even store it in the boot in case of having a punter or something


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milwaukee-...qid=1530455809&sr=1-42&keywords=impact+driver


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

mawallace said:


> It's not the nuts struggle with, it's getting the wheels off. Any tips


leave one or two nuts on but loose so your alloy doesn't drop on the ground and hit it with rubber mallet from the inside. Make sure the car is safely jacked up on a axle stands and not using the manufacturer jack (aka as the window-maker :lol


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

what's a decent 17mm bit to use with that Milwaukee?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

mawallace said:


> It's not the nuts struggle with, it's getting the wheels off. Any tips


Loosen the wheel nuts a little, 3 to 4 turns then lower the car to the ground and if necessary drive the car backwards and forwards or rock side to side. That is often sufficient to break whatever corrosion etc holding them and once moving allows sufficient wiggle room to work them off.
For really stuck wheels I am quite happy to drive around for a bit, somewhere quiet, until they let go. Then jack it up and take them off.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> my last one ran off the car battery, so not really convinced about getting another one tbh
> 
> suppose i use it enough to warrant having one, won't take anytime to set up if its already charged and ready to go, might even store it in the boot in case of having a punter or something


I would only use the car battery type for removing and tightening once either loosened or replacing prior to final tightening.
It does speed things up but unless you know the wheels have been correctly torqued they can struggle with removing without initial loosening but are cheap and do not have a battery to fail and for occasional use are hard to beat.
Have you considered a mains unit and incar inverter?
Any battery left in the boot for long periods will prematurely fail. Lithium cells store best at about 40% charge to minimise degradation. If you fully charge and then leave, the cells deteriorate more quickly. NiCad self discharge very quickly and really need to run full cycles to see the best life. NiMH are less critical than NiCad from a partial charging perspective but unless used often will soon fail.
The point is that they are rarely ready to go and often let you down when you need them.
I have a lot of battery tools and keeping up with battery cycling to maintain good condition is not easy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

saw this and thought good value, but then theres 1 comment that its not good at all, then others that say its great!

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p73900

just seen this quick vid, seems ok for what it is i suppose?

https://www.micksgarage.com/blog/is-this-the-best-small-impact-gun/


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

uberbmw said:


> what's a decent 17mm bit to use with that Milwaukee?


Any 17mm ""Impact" socket. Do not use a normal chrome type socket, they can shatter. Impact socket are softer and not so brittle but are usually a little thicker.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sh1ner said:


> Any 17mm ""Impact" socket. Do not use a normal chrome type socket, they can shatter. Impact socket are softer and not so brittle but are usually a little thicker.


They are also a traditional nut shape and not the multi point type.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

This was the one I had


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> It's not the nuts struggle with, it's getting the wheels off. Any tips


If the rubber mallet doesn't do it then hold a piece of wood against the wheel if you are a poor shot and give it good hit with a club hammer. Hit the tyre and not the rim.

Once off coat mating face with silicon grease.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

LeeH said:


> They are also a traditional nut shape and not the multi point type.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have multi point impact sockets both 8 and 12.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I had the big Milwaukee Fuel, but found that it damaged my BMW wheel nuts (they were the black painted kind).

Would have been fine on the silver nuts on my VW though I suppose, but I already sold it as I just didn't have enough use for it.

I have a load of Ryobi tools though, so recently picked up the Ryobi version from Amazon. Not as powerful as the Milwaukee, but still plenty powerful enough for wheels and far cheaper. Plus Ryobi tools are made by the same firm that make the Milwaukee tools, so they're good quality.

I still don't tend to use it on the wheel nuts though. I tend to break them loose with a breaker bar and then if I really want to use a tool I can use the Ryobi to finish undoing them. It's just a more gentle way if doing it and doesn't chip the paint off the wheel nuts/bolts.

If you do get the Milwaukee, make sure you have a good grip before trying to undo a stuck nut. I swear that thing can easily break your wrist if the nut doesn't move. It's seriously powerful.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Buying as a one off these things can be pretty expensive as you're usually buying into a system where the batteries can be used on multiple tools. I'd guess although a Milwaukee might be expensive there might be more of their tools you might want to add in the future which will share battery / charger.

Personally, unless you're changing wheels lots and lots at the side of the road I probably wouldn't bother keeping one in the car. A £20 torque wrench with ratchet head will be more than up to the job and less likely to go wrong. After all, you'll still want a torque wrench in the car to tighten them up properly after refitting.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Harry_p said:


> Personally, unless you're changing wheels lots and lots at the side of the road I probably wouldn't bother keeping one in the car. A £20 torque wrench with ratchet head will be more than up to the job and less likely to go wrong. After all, you'll still want a torque wrench in the car to tighten them up properly after refitting.


Spot on, this is what I have also done, paid gbp 30 for a torque wrench what is the point of electric on if you use one a year.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don’t tho, I’ll be using it quite regularly


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bit of a revival, but I just had this come through in an email, looks good but have no experience with ryobi,
https://www.sgs-engineering.com/pow...108739513&mc_cid=8f858963ab&mc_eid=0633eb61e0


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mawallace said:


> It's not the nuts struggle with, it's getting the wheels off. Any tips


Get the 5kg one with long shaft , removing wheels will be easy:thumb:

https://www.westfalia.net/shops/too...-westfalia-soft-head-rubber-hammer-5-0-kg.htm


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

was looking at this as a cheap alternative, but theres nothing about the power of it,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOSS-Hig...514191&hash=item41b9474030:g:lHMAAOSwT6pVlrSi

however i saw a couple of offers recently..........










or.......

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p16467


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The ebay one is 220nm. You do know the ryobi and the dewalt are impact drivers and not impact wrenchs


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh poo

Mind you 220nm and 24v battery could be a good combo, lol


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

220nm will probably just about cope with wheel bolts but they're more for driving screws into wood than nuts and bolts.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

maybe should go down the hard wired route maybe then?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOSS-450...m=351568027932&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought a Clarke 24v impact wrench many moons ago and that's 220nm. I always crack my wheels with a breaker bar first, then loosen with the gun. more than up to the job of loosing most things. Wheel bolts are normally 140nm.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wish wash said:


> I bought a Clarke 24v impact wrench many moons ago and that's 220nm. I always crack my wheels with a breaker bar first, then loosen with the gun. more than up to the job of loosing most things. Wheel bolts are normally 140nm.


i like the thought of no wires around, but then would the battery last doing 4 wheels?? would it last full stop really i suppose is the other question, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It came with 2 batteries, 1 charge has always been more than capable to remove all four and put them back on. Mines the old nicad batteries and must be 8 year old. Still going strong. When mine dies I will buy a makita to go with all my other makita tools


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This one is 400nm
https://www.sgs-engineering.com/pow...108739513&mc_cid=8f858963ab&mc_eid=0633eb61e0


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> This one is 400nm
> https://www.sgs-engineering.com/pow...108739513&mc_cid=8f858963ab&mc_eid=0633eb61e0


I'm very tempted by that one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

but i watched this vid for a cheap wired 230v IW


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you've been happy with corded then don't change. I like cordless as you can use it anywhere when one of those unexpected event occurs


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wish wash said:


> If you've been happy with corded then don't change. I like cordless as you can use it anywhere when one of those unexpected event occurs


It used to annoy me having to either wheel out the ext lead or fiddle around with the 12v adaptor and have the wires knocking the paintwork


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm very tempted by that one


Trust me, get the Kielder over that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Trust me, get the Kielder over that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You sound confident, is it as powerful?


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I work on cars at home sometimes and the time I've saved with a milwaukee m18 fuel 1/2 inch impact on stubborn bolts is into days!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> You sound confident, is it as powerful?


I've got a kielder battery powered and it has no bother getting the wheel nuts off my tiguan and the wifes fiesta. They're torqued up to 140nm. Can swap all 4 wheels for winters on both cars and put all the nuts back on without using up a whole charge of the battery. Was a great buy.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> You sound confident, is it as powerful?


Yes and durable. Used them at work and they proved reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> was looking at this as a cheap alternative, but theres nothing about the power of it,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOSS-Hig...514191&hash=item41b9474030:g:lHMAAOSwT6pVlrSi
> 
> ...


Battery is way too small and it's a 1/4" drive. No good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats a screwdriver lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Trust me, get the Kielder over that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok, I'm almost convinced by this,however, when tightening up, how do you know how tight to go, so you don't over tighten accidentally?

Only asking as my old one had a digital gauge so you kinda knew how tight you could go, and could set it to what you wanted (not saying it was accurate at all, just that that was what was on it so you could set it to not over tighten at all)

:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

get the milwaukee - its the nuts


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Ok, I'm almost convinced by this,however, when tightening up, how do you know how tight to go, so you don't over tighten accidentally?
> 
> Only asking as my old one had a digital gauge so you kinda knew how tight you could go, and could set it to what you wanted (not saying it was accurate at all, just that that was what was on it so you could set it to not over tighten at all)
> 
> :thumb:


when i borrow the milwaukee which a relative has both the large M18 1/2 inch and a smaller 1/4 inch for more intricate areas. The 1/2 machine has two settings and just use the lower one for wheel nuts doesn't seem to over tighten them and just lower the tyre so its just touching ground and finish the tightening by hand as i don't own a torque wrench. If you used the powerful setting i would be wary of over tightening and not being able to remove the wheel at the roadside in case of a puncture etc.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> get the milwaukee - its the nuts


Aaaarrrrgggghhh don't do this to meeeeeeeeee


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

see if someone local will let you try their milwaukee , honestly i struggled to stump up the £££ but theyre super tools and will undo most anything , vs lesser brands claim big torque numbers but dont always work so great in practice


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Aaaarrrrgggghhh don't do this to meeeeeeeeee





steveo3002 said:


> see if someone local will let you try their milwaukee , honestly i struggled to stump up the £££ but theyre super tools and will undo most anything , vs lesser brands claim big torque numbers but dont always work so great in practice


They are brilliant but certainly not cheap


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> They are brilliant but certainly not cheap


thats the only thing going against it tbh


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

saw a review on the Kielder KWT-002-03 18V Brushless Cordless Impact Wrench on youtube with one person saying

"Ahmed Faheem
2 months ago
Bad luck buying this, after few times of use, torque rating dropped to the point it won't open 110Nm lug nuts.﻿"

slightly worrying, however, surely he could send it back under the, is it 3 year warranty?


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

wish wash said:


> I bought a Clarke 24v impact wrench many moons ago and that's 220nm. I always crack my wheels with a breaker bar first, then loosen with the gun. more than up to the job of loosing most things. Wheel bolts are normally 140nm.


am the same here, crack the wheels with breaker bar then take the bolts out with the impact gun which is ryobi one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The Milwaukee is way over the top for home use IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

LeeH said:


> The Milwaukee is way over the top for home use IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


they do several ..mid torque would do most jobs

be a shame to buy something that cant undo wheel nuts cus it saved a few quid , another bonus on milwaukee stuff is they sell for great prics second hand if you decide its not needed


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm being swayed to the Kielder at the minute.......


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> they do several ..mid torque would do most jobs
> 
> be a shame to buy something that cant undo wheel nuts cus it saved a few quid , another bonus on milwaukee stuff is they sell for great prics second hand if you decide its not needed


Yep I was referring the the big bad boy one. It's a similar spec to my dewalt that will quite happily shear a lug not off if you wanted too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

aaaarrrrgggghhhhh decisions decisions!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Yep I was referring the the big bad boy one. It's a similar spec to my dewalt that will quite happily shear a lug not off if you wanted too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


heh yeah i demo'd mine to some mates , snaps off wheel bolts with ease:argie:

:driver:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

you're not helping me now, lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

or buy from somewhere with a good returns policy..if it doesnt undo what you expect it to , then you need a refund 

end of the day the cheap diy store type ones wont compare the the big boys ones , to me its useless if you cant undo half the bolts you need to


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> or buy from somewhere with a good returns policy..if it doesnt undo what you expect it to , then you need a refund
> 
> end of the day the cheap diy store type ones wont compare the the big boys ones , to me its useless if you cant undo half the bolts you need to


very true, and i have to admit, Amazon are cracking for returning stuff :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah as long as your not stuck with a dud try something and see if it meets your expectations


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 for Milwaukee. Not cheap but they are the bizz.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/kwt-012-05-700nm-impact-wrench-battery-charger-case

700nm bit of a monster!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> https://www.sgs-engineering.com/kwt-012-05-700nm-impact-wrench-battery-charger-case
> 
> 700nm bit of a monster!


Meh, Fischer Price.

1625Nm breakaway torque, it's killed many a stubborn bolt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the Kielder is on order......... should be here tomorrow

god i hope its good.......


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

update us on how it is...got any vans /small trucks to test it on?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> update us on how it is...got any vans /small trucks to test it on?


Well, I've got 4 cars and some drop links to do, so we'll see if it's man enough :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Binnerman your nuts are going to be sore after that lot gets Impacted stay safe


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Typical this just popped up in my emails on sale
https://www.sgs-engineering.com/m18...108739513&mc_cid=dedf8b4c20&mc_eid=0633eb61e0


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000Y8WFSI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1

this good value to go with it you reckon?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id go for these for working on cars , decent impact gun will shatter those screwdriver bits , id imagine that set is more for a impact driver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-A...009950&hash=item2a9880e833:g:xWkAAOSw0O5aJrII

got a set myself, prob need the deep set too if doing much

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11-PIECE...709156?hash=item362eefeae4:g:Vb4AAOSwrBJa2wbG


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Brilliant service from amazon, ordered yesterday afternoon, here by 14.30


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> id go for these for working on cars , decent impact gun will shatter those screwdriver bits , id imagine that set is more for a impact driver
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-A...009950&hash=item2a9880e833:g:xWkAAOSw0O5aJrII
> 
> ...


Agree about them probably for impact driver but there are times when you need something like this, my front discs grub screw was seized on so would have been good to have had this then


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

well? is it amazing?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It did everything I asked of it, yup


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just thought id update this, as i used it again for drop links yesterday evening as the car had its MoT today, still going well, only charged it once since I've had it!


oh, and the car passed with flying colours too


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Impact drivers are a bit iffy in the hands of the uninitiated, they can destroy what you are doing up and you definitely don't want to be putting just any old socket on them. I personally would not want to use an impact driver on a half decent car. Better to buy an alloy friendly set and a breaker bar.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If all you want an impact driver for is wheel nuts then I would get a breaker bar.

The wheel nuts are undone whilst the wheel is on the ground and loosened enough that they can be undone by hand when the car is raised.

When doing the nuts back up I pinch them up and then lower the car then finish tightening the nuts using a torque wrench.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use these on a normal battery drill. Crack the wheel nuts with a breaker bar then away you go. Much faster/easier than by hand.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Impact-Soc...HAQYYNDHHT9&psc=1&refRID=1GV4ECB29HAQYYNDHHT9


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Great thread guys!

Any update on the wrench Bidderman? Do you use it on wheel bolts without using a breaker bar first? When putting them back, can you set an accurate torque setting or still need to use a Torque Wrench?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rakti said:


> Great thread guys!
> 
> Any update on the wrench Bidderman? Do you use it on wheel bolts without using a breaker bar first? When putting them back, can you set an accurate torque setting or still need to use a Torque Wrench?


still going strong, yup, you'd need a proper TW to do them up to right torque, can struggle to get wheels off that a garage has "air-gunned" on though 

add the normal drill to my growing Kielder collection


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> still going strong, yup, you'd need a proper TW to do them up to right torque, can struggle to get wheels off that a garage has "air-gunned" on though
> 
> add the normal drill to my growing Kielder collection


I was pleasantly surprised with the last tyres i had fitted at kwik fit late last year, asked for the bolts to not be done up with the air gun as said if i get a puncture there is no chance i could remove them. They were really great and told me they now use torque wrenches, which they did


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

bidderman1969 said:


> still going strong, yup, you'd need a proper TW to do them up to right torque, can struggle to get wheels off that a garage has "air-gunned" on though
> 
> add the normal drill to my growing Kielder collection


Thanks:thumb:

Saw your other thread re the Kielder Combi drill. Did you buy the twin 2.0Ah set and now have 3 batteries?

I'm thinking of buying both but wondering whether I really need more than one battery for DIY use, as buying say the Combi bare makes it look more appealing pricewise.

My situation is, I have no drive, so have to drive 8 miles to my mums any time I want to work on the car. I'm currently trying to deal with wheel arch rust, which means wheels off and back on before I return home each time. I must've had them on and off 6 times in the past three weeks and I've not even started the derusting process.

So, as I'm only going to be using the wrench for short periods, I'm wondering about how many batteries I really need.

Also, a bit worried by the time I've bought Impact sockets and various adapters, the cost is escalating. Have you found Impact sockets essential even for smaller fixings given the wrench has a variable speed trigger?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rakti said:


> Thanks:thumb:
> 
> Saw your other thread re the Kielder Combi drill. Did you buy the twin 2.0Ah set and now have 3 batteries?
> 
> ...


ive only used impact sockets on the wheels, but confess that i have used other sockets (Halfords pro range) on other stuff, drop link bolts, etc and its been ok


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you:thumb:

Just seen the batteries are not included in the 3yr guarantee


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

This is what I'm thinking of

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/kwt-001-17-kielder-combi-drill-2x2ah-charger-case

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/kwt-002-06-kielder-cordless-brushless-impact-wrench-bare

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/kwt-bmc-01-case?___store=sgs_en&refSrc=6127&nosto=nosto-page-product3

Total £203.35

Won't be ordering until Wed if anyone has anything to say.

Still pondering over impact sockets. I have an old 1/2" standard socket set, partner also has one and I have another not old but hardly used (except for the T bar) set as I mostly use a 3/8" Halfords Pro set now.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I was in the same predicament back end of last year with the pending winter wheel swap looming. I also fit x4 wheel spacers which the summer wheels don't need. It's a major pain, as it adds 20 extra nuts to tackle.

Invested in one of these early November and so far it's been great!! From Halfords during the sales combined with my trade account, brought the price down to £105 for the starter kit.

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...bi-18v-one--impact-wrench-starter-kit-1x2-0ah


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Steveo pointed these out on Page 8 (24mm the biggest)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-Air-Impact-Wrench-Socket-Set-13-Piece-1-2-Square-Drive-Metric-10-24mm/182947211315?epid=26017009950&hash=item2a9880e833:g:xWkAAOSw0O5aJrII

but for not much more money I could get these Deep sockets with extra sizes going up to 30mm (hub nuts maybe). Some popular sizes like 10mm, 13mm, 17mm, 19mm in there

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/sis013-metric-deep-impact-socket-set

Edit: The Sealey have Lifetime Guarantee, the SGS 2 years. Doubt this wrench is gonna break the SGS ones though; the specs give the max torque for each socket size which is interesting.

Edit: The Sealey only £14.78 here
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/21026511708

makes it £8 less than the SGS deep set:-

I guess the question is, will the Kielder wrench undo say a hub nut. If the 400nm rating is true, it should?


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I was in a similar situation last month, I wanted an impact wrench which could tackle 99% of anything I would face (mostly rusty chassis bolts) and wheel nuts. As I already have several Makita tools and more importantly the batteries the brand was practically decided for me. 

I opted for the DTW1002Z which having used it for the first time last week is an excellent piece of equipment. It’s pretty heavy (around 10kg) so not ideal for prolonged use but the reality is, I only use it for short durations.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Kev.O said:


> I was in a similar situation last month, I wanted an impact wrench which could tackle 99% of anything I would face (mostly rusty chassis bolts) and wheel nuts. As I already have several Makita tools and more importantly the batteries the brand was practically decided for me.
> 
> I opted for the DTW1002Z which having used it for the first time last week is an excellent piece of equipment. It's pretty heavy (around 10kg) so not ideal for prolonged use but the reality is, I only use it for short durations.


Sounds pretty amazing on Amazon reviews but its £202 bare

Nut busting torque 1600nm Lol

I take it you didn't need to use penetrating oil on the suspension


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Rakti said:


> Sounds pretty amazing on Amazon reviews but its £202 bare
> 
> Nut busting torque 1600nm Lol
> 
> I take it you didn't need to use penetrating oil on the suspension


I realise it's pretty expensive (always the way when it's on offer a week after you buy something despite keeping an eye open on Black Friday) but having used an air gun recently I wanted something that would match the performance and some of the scaffolding type wrenches wouldn't get me out of the perverbile should I ever find myself in it.

Removed a hub nut in seconds


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Kev.O said:


> I realise it's pretty expensive (always the way when it's on offer a week after you buy something despite keeping an eye open on Black Friday) but having used an air gun recently I wanted something that would match the performance and some of the scaffolding type wrenches wouldn't get me out of the perverbile should I ever find myself in it.
> 
> Removed a hub nut in seconds


Like you say, once you've got the batteries, you're kind of locked in to one brand. I know Makita (and Dewalt) are top brands.


----------

